# El touchpad de mi laptop no funciona



## checo_84 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hola que tal soy nuevo aqui y quisiera saber si a alguien ya le paso esto o si tienen algun consejo o recomandacion gracias.
Ahora si el problema es que trabajaba en mi laptop y la puse en modo invernacion y al regresar el touch pad de la computadora no funcionaba y no funcionaba tampoco ningun de los dos botones.


----------



## slmgr (Jun 25, 2009)

apagala de botonazo cuando la computadora iverna desactiva todo lo que puede y cuando arranca quiza no puedo levantar el touchpad y tu teclado y otra funciones.


----------



## checo_84 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok voy a intentar eso.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jun 28, 2009)

configura el BIOS de la laptop, por ejemplo: verifica que sea plug and play la opcion de mouse, o el puntero este habilitado en "ambios" para el mouse


----------

